# Need more info on Ridgid Propress



## plumbps (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and do residential plumbing repair. I've heard about crimp tools and am currently looking at a Ridgid 100B Cordless Crimp tool on eBay. I'm an old school solder and torch guy. Could anyone give me pro's and con's on getting one of these tools? I'm also wondering if this is the right model or should I be looking at one of the higher end models. (300 series?)

This is the tool I'm looking at if it helps: 

Ridgid Propress on eBay


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Putty or silicone?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Its fun when guys come to a forum and post links to their own auctions then state they are looking to buy it.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

That's too pricey for that unit, check the local flea market, or rent one from your local wholesaler before buying one.


----------



## plumbps (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm wondering how well the seals hold up long term compared to a good solder joint. I can see how it will save me time in assembly but that won't be worth it if they end up leaking in a couple of years. I'm also wondering if I'd be better off with a corded model since the batteries aren't Li-ion. (I"m assuming the older chemistry batteries will eventually be obsolete)


----------



## plumbps (Sep 30, 2011)

putty except for granite and marble.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Please post an introduction in the Intro section. 

It'll be worth your while.


----------

